# Fly Biting Syndrome and Digestive issues - Raw Goat Milk?



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

So our 4 month old puppy has started this strange thing of just biting at the air. After lots of research and one trip to the vet, they think it's fly biting syndrome. The vet wasn't completely sure though and wants her to see a neurologist and possibly have an MRI done. She has only done it a few times though. The guy who sold us our underground fence actually had experience with this when his dog was diagnosed with the same thing. He said that it ended up being an underlying digestive issue and that someone had recommended raw goats milk and that solved everything. So I picked some up today but am not sure how to use it. We have been using Pro Plan exclusively. Can anyone recommend how to incorporated primal raw goat milk into her diet? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i am not familiar with this syndrome.

i have been using the same brand goat milk for a while. only for adults dogs though. it has several items (i.e. cinnamon) added to it where i would be careful using it on a puppy with possibly sensitive stomach. so just start very slow. shake the bottle well after thawing and pour 1 tsp over her meal. if she is fine with that, do it at the next meal again. it has to be used within 5 days of thawing, so if you have other pets, feel free to share. also it is human grade, tastes great in coffee in my view.
other options for puppies is esbilac powder. they have some designed for puppies.


----------



## clemsondds (Jun 5, 2020)

So you recommend doing 1 tsp at each meal to start with? I think primal said for her weight and age, 2 Tablespoons but I see what you mean about her being a puppy. They didn't say whether that was 2 tbsp per day or per meal...any idea? and second, is there any way to save this milk? I bought two of the 32pz and I know she won't drink all of this by the time it expires. I saw someone on youtube who thawed it till it was slushy and then poured the milk into trays which gave small individual portions. Is that ok? Just trying to figure out how to make this work. thanks again


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i would start with 1 tsp and carefully watching. i have never tried to refreeze it, probably best to a ask primal.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@Gabica
There are a couple of dairy farms in Waller. Where you can buy fresh goat's milk and kefir. Swede dairy farm is the name of one off them. I can't remember the name of the other one.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> @Gabica
> There are a couple of dairy farms in Waller. Where are you buy fresh goat's milk and kefir. Swede dairy farm is the name of one off them. I can't remember the name of the other one.


that is very good to know, will pay a visit soon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was just thinking it would be easier to freeze in serving sizes, if it was fresh, but maybe not.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

it would be in my view, also to make Kong ice-cream for them. not to mention the kefir, they love the cow one but was always meaning to try the farm fresh goat version.


----------

